# What is in your Vape luggage?



## Raindance (1/9/16)

Hi fellow Vapers.

Just wondering what most of us carry with us when leaving the safety home where all our wicking and mixing gear is close at hand. 

I feel I may be a bit over prepared and weighted down by all the stuff I carry around just in case...


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

If I'm just out and about I take a REO with full bottle and a fully charged 18650 and a Dual 18650 regulated mod (HotCig R150 or Minikin) with a Melo 3 Mini tank and a 30ml bottle of XXX.

If I away overnight then it's a whole different story and I take a small aluminium suitcase with a ton of stuff I have never needed... but one day I may need it so I pack heavy just in case.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/9/16)

Small rebuild kit and the Reos are good for a 2 day outing. I'll add batteries and juice if the out and about is any longer. easy life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (2/9/16)

I use no vape luggage as I have no need for it. Just take as many mods set up fresh as I think I'll need for how long I'll be out and about, one in a shirt pocket and any extras taken in Vape Sox's. On the occasional overnight or 2-3 night stays at a gal pals place I take some extra juice, but that's all I'd ever need (I keep a battery charger at her place).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/9/16)

@Sir Vape has made my luggage issues a breeze with their new bags..all the tools, wire, cotton, juice and batteries.
my setup of choice for work are the petri on a rolo at 0.40 ohms and a crius at 0.8 ohms for fruity mentholy mixes on a fuchai 213. 

reo comes along if im in a tobacco mood

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouder (2/9/16)

In the office I have a little bag in my drawer with a screwdriver and some cotton in there. And in the bakkie a half bottle of emergency XXX. I am not too worried about my coils going bad coz I replace the coils very often.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (2/9/16)

Thanks to all, i see my luggage is about parr for the course. Some good ideas as well. 
Thanks @incredible_hullk that is one awesome bag. I see vapemail in my future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/9/16)

i always have a mod with a tank in my pocket with a 5ml sample bottle filled with juice. if i'm going anywhere longer than 30min i will swap out to a fresh set of batteries. if i need to go anywhere then in my car i alway have a vape bag handy.

Vape Bag Contents :

8x fully charged batteries (if i use any, then i turn them over and once im home i swap them with fresh batteries)
1x balrog mod 
1x minikin mod
1x ijust2 fully charged with a spare coil
2x rebuildable tanks (fresh coils and wicks)
2x drippers (fresh coils and wicks)
4x drip tips
1x microfibre cloth

3x unicorn bottles of juice
26g Kanthal wire
ceramic tweezers
flush cutters
cotton bacon2 pack
fibre freaks cotton pack
titanium scissors
5x screwdrivers of various sizes - 2x flat, 2x phillips, 1x allen key with 2 size options(reversible)

in my car boot i have a 2 bay charger that is there incase i need to charge batteries

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Neal (2/9/16)

My new vape bag...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## NaZa05 (2/9/16)

I am so under prepared based on the pics above. I have a bottle of juice 1 spare battery and


shaunnadan said:


> i always have a mod with a tank in my pocket with a 5ml sample bottle filled with juice. if i'm going anywhere longer than 30min i will swap out to a fresh set of batteries. if i need to go anywhere then in my car i alway have a vape bag handy.
> 
> Vape Bag Contents :
> 
> ...



Wow I feel so under prepared now lol. That is an impressive haul. Your vape bag contains more gear than I actually own .

I think I need to go spend some cash on more gear

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (2/9/16)

In my man bag - four Reos with fresh batteries, ceramic wicked coils and 4 different flavours totaling about 22 ml , and I am good to go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/9/16)

Andre said:


> In my man bag - four Reos with fresh batteries, ceramic wicked coils and 4 different flavours totaling about 22 ml , and I am good to go.



Forget the REOs...love the bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (2/9/16)

As far as par for the course goes, I wish to at this point recant my previous assertion. I am under prepared as well! As things go I previously mentioned I see vapemail in my future, meaning the purchase of a vape backpack from @Sir Vape, Then I saw they have the limitless something something 225W (+/-) mod in stock... I definitely need the wooden cover as well! Damn, I feel like a teenager with a crush ... Time to ask the Boss for a raise! Anyone have experience of this mod?


----------

